# Stocking a 10 gallon tank.



## snail

I've noticed there are a lot of questions around about how to stock a 10 gallon. Many new to the hobby start with 10 gallon tanks others have them because of lack of space, as a second tank or just because they like small tanks. Some people only have negative things to say about small tanks but I believe a 10 gallon tank can be well balanced and just as beautiful and enjoyable as a large tank. Of course many popular aquarium fish (goldfish and common plecos come to mind) are completely unsuitable for a 10 gallon tank. Overstocking is one of the main causes of disease, death and other problems in aquarium fish and a 10 gallon tank is easy to overstock. The good news is that there are many excellent options for 10 gallon tanks, whether you want commonly available easy to keep fish or something more unusual. Many possibilities can be found if you search around but I have yet to see a resource where many are listed in the same place so this thread is for me to build a list of suitable stocking suggestions for a 10 gallon tank, others are welcome to join in. 

First up:

1 male Betta (Betta Splendens). Betta fish are often kept in much smaller aquariums but they will enjoy the extra space. Bettas love planted tanks. They come in a large variety of colors and fin types. Depending on the personality of your betta you might be able to keep it with tank mates, such as Ottos, Pygmy Corys, African Dwarf Frogs or apple snails. 

This is a video of a betta which is actually in a in a 6 gallon tank:
Betta tank 6 gallons (24 liter). - YouTube
More information about bettas:
Nippyfish.net | Betta Fish Care for Fighting Fish Enthusiasts
Tankmates for Bettas | Betta Fish Care


----------



## snail

Shell Dwelling Cichlids- These tiny cichlids are perfect for someone looking for something a little more unusual. There are several species that could be suitable but 'Multies' (Lamprologus multifasciatus) are a good choice for the beginner. They have interesting habits and are great fun to watch. A small colony (4-6) could be kept in a 10 gallon but the young ones will need to be removed before they become crowded. They require plenty of shells (or similar hiding spots) in their tank, each fish will claim a shell as it's own personal home.

A video of shell dwellers:
Colony of Neolamprologus multifasciatus - YouTube

More information about Shell Dwelling Cichlids:
The cichlid room companion - Shell Dwelling Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika by Peter A. Lewis


----------



## theguppyman

agree 1000000% on this thread especially about the Bettas people keep them in closed quarters just because they can survive but it doesn't mean they are thriving (their is a difference) how would these so called owners enjoyed if we put them in a closet for the rest of their life and ALL that was given for them to eat was a pellet food!


----------



## snail

Another nice choice:

Neon Tetras (Paracheirodon innesi) or Cardinal Tetras (Paracheirodon Axelrodi). These blue and red gems are an ever popular and readily available aquarium fish. They can be a little sensitive so the tank should be cycled first (but then I would recommend this whatever fish you choose). 6-8 should be good for a 10 gallon tank, I would suggest 6 with a few Ghost or Red Cherry shrimp.

cardinali-paracheirodon axelrodi - YouTube

More info: 
Neon Tetra, Paracheirodon innesi Fish Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish
Cardinal Tetra, Paracheirodon Axelrodi Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## jrman83

Good info on here. Love cardinals myself...lot of bright colors in groups.


----------



## snail

Thanks for the encouragement . I love cardinals too, some people think the are too common but they are a classic beauty if you ask me, it's hard to beat the colors.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

To common? I prefer their full stripe over the neons stripe. My lfs only have neons no cardinals. Wish they were common here. (sad face)

I think stocking a tank all depends on how much wprk you wanna do and how you want it set up. If you do planted with good filtration with good maintance I think you can get away with more. My 1st 10g is a vertical 10 instead of the typical size so there is more up n down space for my fish. I keep 2 angels with my neon tetras, 8 fish total and they have been happy for over a year so far.


----------



## jrman83

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> To common? I prefer their full stripe over the neons stripe. My lfs only have neons no cardinals. Wish they were common here. (sad face)


They don't carry them at Petsmart? Mine runs out very fast and they don't always get them, but I usually buy all they have when I catch them on the day they get fish. You have to ask what day their fish come in and really limit your shopping to that day only - best practice anyway. Catch FosterandSmith's just right and they have them for .99 each, but you do have to pay to ship them. Got a little work to do on one of my tanks when I get to it and going to order 50-100 at once - soon. Figure I'll loose 10% since they are so fragile. Its an understocked 125g tank.

I agree you can push tank beyond the recommended stock level, but I think this info is more suited for new aquarists and heavy maintenance is not usually for somebody new to the whole process. I was reading in one of my books today and it said 1" per 2qts of water. That is twice as much as what we usually hear...surprised me. Was talking mainly of Guppys or livebearers though, if that matters.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

Now only neons no cardinals I got 1 and it was mixed in with the neons. That's the only time.


----------



## ReStart

My 10g community is way overstocked, kinda the way we did it back in the 70's. I have gotten away with it with a hot filter rated for 20g, live plants, air stone (I know, I know) and at least 20% wc per week, usually more, along with test, test, test. Lord knows how I (we) survived the cycle on this tank with only the loss of two neons. RIP.

I don't recommend this and will fix it as soon as I get my new 60g tall set up which should be in the next month or so. I am taking my time and still testing almost daily along with a hard visual inspection of each and every fish.


----------



## snail

Stocking limits are somewhat flexible but many headaches can be spared by not pushing the limits. It's sad to see how many people go off the hobby for good because of an overstocked tank that led to disaster or more work than they could handle. Those with a lot of experience will have a better idea of what they can get away with. Heavy stocking is always a little risky though and will often cause problems sooner or later (after all it only takes a power cut). I find it interesting that the longer people keep fish the lower the stocking level they tend to go with. 

I haven't had a problem finding Cardinal Tetras here in Portugal. Although I prefer Cardinals I've seen comments on the net that lump them in with Neon Tetras saying both are boring and tend to die anyway. I don't agree with either, I think they are rarely beautiful even if not hard to find and although a little sensitive are not all that hard to keep.


----------



## snail

The dwarf shrimp tank: Shrimp are very interesting to watch and can really be appreciated when kept in an aquarium on their own. An advantage of shrimp is their small bio load meaning you can keep many more shrimp in an aquarium than fish. Sponge filters are ideal for shrimp, if using a different type of filter it is suggested that the intake is covered by something like a sponge to prevent shrimp being sucked in. All shrimp are sensitive to copper based medications, ammonia and other toxins in the water so need to be given stable, clean water but with a little extra care many species are not too hard even for a 'newbie'. 

Red Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda) perhaps the most popular dwarf Shrimp for obvious reasons. One of the easiest shrimp to keep and breed. The babies are miniature versions of the adults. These shrimp have been bred to be bright red but there are other color varieties available like yellow, black and the original wild coloring. A community of 50+ RCS would do well in a planted 10 gallon.

Other shrimp that a beginner might try would include Ghost shrimp (Palaemonetes paludosus and other similar species), Crystal Red Shrimp (Caridina serrata), Amano Shrimp (Caridina Japonica) or Snowball Shrimp (Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis).

For those with more experience who want a more of a challenge there are several beautiful Caridina species that are relatively new to the hobby from Sulawesi, Indonesia including Cardinal Shrimp, Brown Camo Shrimp and Harlequin Shrimp.

Freshwater Shrimp Aquarium - YouTube

Shrimp Species List .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Pages
Robyn's Shrimp Species Page
Cherry shrimp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mec102778

snail said:


> Shell Dwelling Cichlids- These tiny cichlids are perfect for someone looking for something a little more unusual. There are several species that could be suitable but 'Multies' (Lamprologus multifasciatus) are a good choice for the beginner. They have interesting habits and are great fun to watch. A small colony (4-6) could be kept in a 10 gallon but the young ones will need to be removed before they become crowded. They require plenty of shells (or similar hiding spots) in their tank, each fish will claim a shell as it's own personal home.
> 
> The cichlid room companion - Shell Dwelling Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika by Peter A. Lewis


I love my cichlids, any idea where I can get these shell dwellers?


----------



## snail

They are not available in LFS as often as would be nice but because they are easy to breed if you can find someone in your area who keeps them they would likely sell a few young. It would also be worth to try club meetings and aquabid or post on here to let people know that you are looking for them.


----------



## mec102778

Thanks Snail! I'm a little ways off from adding any fish just yet but I'l start looking now cause they just sounds awesome to keep and watch.


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals

I Would keep male guppies, they are very Colorful !


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals

GUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they are very colorful


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals

Guppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snail

Ok, by request I'll do Guppies 

Guppies (Poecilia reticulata) are often one of the first aquarium fish people come across and are kept by many beginners as well as old-timers. Guppies have been bred to be available in just about any color possible as well as many fancy tail types. Because of this intense breeding some strains are not quite so hardy but on the whole they are not at all hard to keep. They take no effort to breed and it can be fun to watch be babies born and grow up. A Guppy tank is a great educational project to do with children. Their ease of breeding presents some problems though as they will quickly overpopulate a small tank. Even if left in the same tank some but likely not all babies will be eaten. If you do not have the space or homes for offspring you should get all male guppies. 6 male guppies would make a colorful display. If you have a mixed group get more females than males so that the girls don't get literally pestered to death and don't forget to allow for the larger size of the female.

Fancy Guppy 10 Gallon Tank - YouTube

guppies - Care
Guppy FAQ's

Endlers (Poecilia wingei) are a wild form of guppy. They are smaller than fancy guppies and do not have such long tails but they are lively, very brightly colored and in my opinion even more beautiful. They will cross with guppies so many endlers available are actually hybrids. If you wish to sell on the young it's worth trying to get a pure strain as they are more sought after. They reproduce even faster than guppies (if that's possible)! 6-8 would do well in a 10 gallon tank. 

Endler Video - YouTube
Endler's Livebearer, Poecilia endlers aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

How about angel rams? I've seen then in like 2 stores. An orange variety not the brights. How big would they get? Can you do say 3 in a planted 10


----------



## mec102778

Endler's Guppies are from what I saw rather expensive and are not sold in a LFS that I could see. But they do tend to have beautiful coloring. I have a few guppies that were born in my tank that have the markings of Endler's.


----------



## jrman83

They sell them here at one of my local stores.


----------



## snail

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> How about angel rams? I've seen then in like 2 stores. An orange variety not the brights. How big would they get? Can you do say 3 in a planted 10


"Angel ram" is a name given to Rams with a balloon body shape or long fins as far as I know these are the same species as a normal Ram (Papiliochromis ramirezi) and requirements would be similar. Most recommend 20 gallons as the minimum tank size for Rams. A 10 gallon might do for a pair with no other fish (they would be a better choice than angel fish or most cichlids) but I would not go as far as recommending it. Rams are sensitive to water quality and I presume fancy varieties are even more delicate. 



mec102778 said:


> Endler's Guppies are from what I saw rather expensive and are not sold in a LFS that I could see. But they do tend to have beautiful coloring. I have a few guppies that were born in my tank that have the markings of Endler's.


You may have to look hard to find them in a fish store. I would think they would be fairly easy to find on on-line I've seen them for sale on e-bay. Once you have them they will breed like wildfire .


----------



## snail

Okay I haven't added to this for ages so thought it was about time I did:

White Cloud Mountain Minnows (Tanichthys albonubes) - A fish that is in my opinion often underrated. Peaceful, pretty and very hardy. They are subtropical rather than tropical so are at their best at a slightly lower temperature, it is possible they won't even need a heater in your home. These are a bit borderline for a 10 gallon tank because they like their swimming room but I'd say a school of 6 would be okay for a 10 gallon long.

White Cloud Mountain Minnow Biotope - YouTube

More information:
White Cloud Mountain minnow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
How to set up a White Cloud biotope | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## snail

Vietnamese White Cloud Minnow or Vietnamese Cardinal Minnow (Tanichthys micagemmae)- A fish that is relatively new to the hobby but has gained popularity as an attractive and easy to keep fish. Similar in appearance and requirements to the white cloud minnow though slightly smaller and more colorful. Some males have long fins. This is a fish I plan on getting myself, I already have a 15 gallon subtropical community tank for them to go into but I think they would be lovely as a school of 6 in a 10 gallon tank. They look at their best in a well decorated tank with plenty of plants to bring out their colors. It seems that they even make good tank mates for red cherry shrimp, they may eat some but many if not the majority of the babies have the chance to grow up.

Fauna i Flora w moim akwarium 112l Tanichthys albonubes - YouTube
More information:
Tanichthys micagemmae - Seriously Fish
http://www.northtrop.co.uk/vietnam.html
Tanichthys micagemmae | Details | Fish of the Month | TFH Magazine®


----------



## SUBZERO-08

Great job on these stocking ideas. Was wondering if you know anything about keeping dwarf pufferfish in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## snail

Thanks, I'm glad you have found it helpful. 

Dwarf puffers is a good suggestion for a 10 gallon. Puffers are a real favorite of mine, never had the dwarfs, but have some experience with other species. Dwarf puffers are not hard to keep but they are not for everyone. While they can be aggressive (at best will nip fins at worst they can be murderous little balls of fury) they can also shy and easily intimidated by other fish so tank mates don't always work. They are territorial and very messy so a good filter and about 5 gallon per fish are needed. They need a diet of live or frozen food and plenty of snails to keep their beaks worn down, that usually means having a separate snail breeding tank. If you are able to provide for their basic needs few fish are so cute and full of personality.

My Dwarf Puffers - YouTube

More information:
Dwarf Puffers : Home


----------



## ApplestoApples

mec102778 said:


> Endler's Guppies are from what I saw rather expensive and are not sold in a LFS that I could see. But they do tend to have beautiful coloring. I have a few guppies that were born in my tank that have the markings of Endler's.


I am getting 5 endlers from susankat for 16 dollars,if anyone is interested she is a great seller.[shipping included]


----------



## luananeko

I've heard Licorice and Samurai Gourami HAVE to be in small tanks due to their shy nature. Might be worth including in this list


----------



## Corywm

Wanted to say that I really enjoyed this thread. Thanks for putting all this together for everyone.


----------



## snail

I'm glad you enjoyed it, I wanted to share with people some of the great options there are for 10 gallon aquariums. You have reminded me to get back to the list as there are still lots more.


----------



## snail

luananeko said:


> I've heard Licorice and Samurai Gourami HAVE to be in small tanks due to their shy nature. Might be worth including in this list


Okay lets talk Gourami. Be warned not all Gourami species are small in fact there are some real giants but there are several small Gourami species that may be suitable for a 10 gallon. Gourami tend to be a little shy and like a quiet location with diffused light and places to hide. The ideal setup for most gourami would be a well planted tank including floating plants. Flow from the filter should not be too strong. Some species are quite rare and may be delicate or have special requirements others are easy to keep. I'll start with the better known species.

*Dwarf Gourami (Trichogaster lalius/Colisa lalia)*- In it's wild form males have rust red and metallic blue stripes, females are in quieter silver colors. It has also been selectively bred in a variety of colors such as 'flame' and 'powder blue'. 

I wouldn't exactly consider dwarf Gourmai the ideal candidate for a 10 gallon but have decided to include it here because it is a suggestion that often comes up. They are a popular fish and better known and more readily available than other small Gourami species. Many sources will recommend a bigger tank than a 10 for dwarf Gourami so take that into consideration. IMO a single dwarf on it's own should be fine in a 10 gallon, mixing it with other fish can get tricky. Only one male in a 10 gallon for sure. Some have had success with a pair but it wont always work out and often results in one fish being killed. Keeping a larger group can even out aggression but there is not room for that in a small aquarium. While they are generally considered peaceful towards other (unrelated) fish they like to have their own space which can lead to aggression in the confines of a 10 gallon. Some of the modern color variations of the fish may be more aggressive.
Dwarf Gourami building a bubble nest - YouTube
More information:
Dwarf Gourami Profile - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community
Dwarf gourami - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dwarf Gourami


The following is a work in progress, I will update it soon:

*Honey Gourami (Trichogaster chuna/Colisa chuna)*- As the name suggests they are a lovely honey color, males when in breeding condition develop a striking orange. They are not as popular as Dwarf Gourami, probably because the color tends to look washed out and bland in the store but people who have them say once they get settled in the tank their color comes out and many who have had both seem to like them more than the dwarfs. They are slightly smaller than the dwarf and have a reputation for being more peaceful so may be a candidate for keeping with other fish in a 10 gallon although the may still become territorial during breeding.

Honey Gourami, Trichogaster chuna, Syn: Colisa Chuna, Family: Osphronemidae, Subfamily: Luciocephalinae
Honey Gourami - Trichogaster chuna
Trichogaster chuna (Honey Gourami) — Seriously Fish

*Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumilus)*- This fish is not boldly colored like some gourami but when you look closely it has a subtle beauty which I find almost startling. It's eyes really do sparkle. It's easy to care for and it's small size of 1.5 inches makes it ideal for a 10 gallon tank. They are generally peaceful and a group of four or five could be kept, or perhaps a trio along with other peaceful fish. *Croaking gourami (Trichopsis vittata)* and *Threestripe gourami (Trichopsis schalleri) *are species very similar to Sparkling Gourami.
Trichopsis schalleri (Schallers Croaking Gourami), breeding behaviour - YouTube
Sparkling Gourami

*Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri)*- These small gourami are probably not for the beginner as they have somewhat special requirements. They generally need live food and tannin stained 'black water' to thrive. However for those up to a challenge will find them an elegant fish with interesting behavior. This might be a good choice for the intermediate/experienced fish keeper looking for something a little different.
Licorice Gourami (Parosphromenus deissneri) Profile
The Licorice Gouramis

*Samurai Gourami (Sphaerichthys vaillanti)*
Sphaerichthys vaillanti couple before laying eggs - YouTube


----------



## markao

I really enjoyed reading this thread.Thanks to every one that posted and replied.I am new hear and a small tank owner(6gal). It is tough with a small tank but with the right ideas and info it can be done with good results.I have had a small tank for a lot of years(space challenged in an apartment)and have had my ups and downs.I have had a few Bettas(yes Bettas need bigger homes than those jars and bowl)and other fish.I did go once with 3 Cherry Barbs and they were great.Unfortunately this was before I learn about the evil that was lurking in my tank,a Chinese Algae Eater.I could not figure out why they were dying but I notice a mark on the bodies on every one.It was one day when I got up real early and happened to turn on the light that I saw him sucking on one.Never would have one in a small tank again.I listened to a LFS saying they stayed small and were great.He was also a reason why I was losing other fish also.

It is a challenge but one that makes you a better aquarium keeper.

:animated_fish_swimm


----------

